# ants



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Seal up where the pipes come in under the sink and where the backsplash meets the walls.
Also pick up some Terro ant traps or the gel.
The next day there's going to be dozens of them crawling around, wait a few more days and there all going to be dead.
There picking it up and going back to the nest and the queen with the food.
Yes it's safe around kids and dogs.


----------

